# Parmesan, cheddar roasted potatoes....



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Not a main dish, but is fantastic and would go good with just about anything!

4 good sized russet potatoes (similar sized)
1/2 -1 cup fresh grated parmesan cheese (not Kraft, from the deli!)
1/2 cup melted butter
1/4 cup heavy cream
1/2 cup grated sharp cheddar
Italian seasoning or seasoning of your choice to taste (blackened seafood seasoning would be fantastic!)

Preheat oven to 400, wash and scrub taters. Slice the washed and scrubbed potatoes accordian style ( I use table knives laid flat on either side to keep from slicing all the way through) in 1/4" thick slices

Take parmesan cheese, grated or thin sliced and place in between all wedges, then place stuffed potatoes in baking dish. Sprinkle seasoning lightly over all. Melt the butter and mix in the cream until combined, drizzle over all potatoes.
cover with foil place in oven for an hour at 400. About 1/2 way through, take them out and uncover and baste tops with the melted goodness in the pan, recover and finish baking. After an hour, uncover and sprinkle grated cheddar over top and put back uncovered in the oven for 10 minutes or until cheese is melted and lightly toasted.....

Plenty of room here for additions, can think of crispy bacon bits, crumbled bleu cheese, jalapenos, chives.....etc....


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Just saw this. Thanks for sharing.


----------

